# The Cost Of Feeding 12 Rbps



## piranhawill (Aug 20, 2011)

How much a week will it cost to feed 12 rbps


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What size?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends on fish size, what's fed, & how often. $5-10 & up

$1.79 plus tax per fish per week.


----------



## piranhawill (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm looking to feed a mixture of things and can I have an estimate on juvenile sub adult and full grown


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

juvy you feed 2-3x a day sometimes less so thats like 2lb of fish per month ($20-25)

adult I feed once every 3 days (6 rbp) and it costs me about 10-15

Being fed shrimp/tilapia/other various fish meat


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

As babies they need fed 3 times a day. The only thing is they don't eat as much per feeding. As they get older you can back that down to twice a day then once a day then once every other day or every third day. What it's going to cost you depends on what you feed, where you get it an how much you feed each time. I have 7 pygo's in a tank I feed these guys every two or three days. I feed them uncooked raw krill, talapia, an shrimp. I always take my food cut it up into smaller pieces then soak it in Vitachem. its 13 a bottle an last you about 2 months. So there is 6.50 a month. Then I feed hikair color enhancing pellets, an diet pellets. I pre mix them up and toss those in before I feed the meat. The two bags last me about 4 months. The meat I get from my grocery store. Each bag cost around 4 bucks and last me about a month an a half each. so I can go around 4-6 months. I never feed the same thing twice in a row. Also as a treat I sometimes drop night-crawlers in, an the occasional convict cichlid or piece of catfish I catch. My total cost per month on food alone is probably less then 10 bucks for just the pygo's. Since I have more then just those guys its a little more. Also it varies month per month. Some months I don't have to buy anything. some months just a 4 dollar bag of shrimp and some months I have to buy a few things. It's not a nominal solid cost. It varies all the time. It's not like buying a bag of dog food for the pup an its the same food, same cost an last the same time. It's always different and it's good to feed the variety.


----------

